# ich habe ein neus scott scale 10



## odlo_girl (18. November 2010)

gekauft, allerdingst steht in den unterlagen keine rahmennummer. wo kann man die rahmennummer finden ?


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. November 2010)

In der Regel unter dem Tretlager oder auf einem kleinen Metallplättchen im hinteren Rahmendreieck aufgenietet/geklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (18. November 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> In der Regel unter dem Tretlager oder auf einem kleinen Metallplättchen im hinteren Rahmendreieck aufgenietet/geklebt.



ah, und ich habe vergeblich nach der Nummer bei den unterlagen gesucht. vielen dank

tine


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. November 2010)

Normalerweise übernimmt man die Nummer vom Rahmen in die Unterlagen damit im Falle eines Diebstahls der Rahmen identifiziert werden kann.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2010)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> gekauft, allerdingst steht in den unterlagen keine rahmennummer. wo kann man die rahmennummer finden ?



Rrrrrrrrrrrrr  Neidfaktor grad ganz hoch 

Viel Spass mit diesem Sahnestück!


----------

